# Dell Optiplex GX150, Bios password



## slorryy

i have a Dell Optiplex GX150

i need to change some things in the bios, i have taken my battery out for a day but the password remains (its storted on the rom chip i take it)

Any ideas how i could get this password, done a google, it was a password set by dell, but no one knows it boo hoo

cheers


----------



## PohTayToez

Try setting this jumper...






EDIT:
According to the manuals online, there is no default password, so the jumper should work.  I was worried that it might just set it back to the default if it has been changed, but it should clear it.


----------



## slorryy

jumper worked, thanks alot for your help.


----------

